# Recovered!



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys...so anyway just a little description about my DP and how i've gotten over it thought it might help a few people out. This could get long lol

It started the same as i guess alot of you here from a marijuana induced panic attack back in August last year. At the time i didn't know what was going on i ended up going to A+E because i thought i was literally going to die there and then, hands down the weirdest/worst feeling i think i've experienced.

Anyway in the months to follow they were probably the hardest i have been through. I had it all visual snow (this was one of the worst things about it) really strange feeling of derealization pretty much 24/7. i had difficulty sleeping cos my mind wouldnt shut off, i used to get mind chatter where i would constantly go over conversations in my head (this also scared the sh*t out of me as i thought i was completely losing the plot) which is one of the things you need to convince yourselves now YOU ARE NOT going crazy! trust me i was worried for so long that i was going to develop schizophrenia or something and it just makes things a million times worse. I mean if you are hear voices/having delusional thoughts etc then perhaps it could be a psychotic illness. But if not then you can pretty much count that out!

I know it sounds like a bit of a ridiculous thing to say and to be honest when i was at my worst i wouldn't have belived it, but it was All in my head...i mean the symptoms were very real but it was all down to my anxious thought patterns. I would literally sit on this site the majority of the day reading stories then worrying more about whether i was getting this symptom and i was just in a constant anxious state which wouldn't get any better until i changed my thinking patterns. I'm also not trying to act like this is me being better than anyone cos it took me a while to get my head around all of this. I think it is fine to be scared for a while because DP is one scary Bastard! but truley to get better you need to just put it to the back of your mind no matter how hard it may seem because i'm telling you now that is the only way to get better . The only medication i had during this time was some benzo's in the first week i got dp to calm me down then i stopped taking them and a tried citalporam or something like that, had one tablet and it made me feel like i was having a mdma rush so i stopped using it. So you can get better without meds but maybe they help some people too i don't know!

Anyway around january time i was feeling so much better almost to the point where i thought i was better. my friends at uni were going to a rave and stupidly i decided to take MDMA, which surprisingly wasn't too bad i had a pretty good time, but when i got home we decided to have a few joints BAD IDEA! completely freaked me out and got that same feeling i got when i first got DP terrifying! Then again i see this as a lesson learned and just confirmed it to me NEVER do weed again. For the next few weeks i felt a bit shitty again and got some of those old feelings back but it was a bit up and down at times but as i had the right mindset (not letting DP scare me) i got over it quicker and started enjoying life got a part time job, finished my 2nd year at uni went to alot of night clubs/parties and slept with a lot of girls lol. Seriously though i've had some of the best few months of my life. The change i've seen in myself over the past few months is unbelieveable, at the beginning i wouldn't drink, smoke etc cos i was anxious that it would make me anxious (ridiculous) and that didn't really get me anywhere cos all of my friends would go out pick up girls and i'd be sat in dwelling and feeling like shit. Then i just decided F**K it! started going out to nightclubs ALOT maybe too much infact but i just thought it was better than sitting around thinking about DP. The morning after were often horrible but i thought it was worth it to have fun and i think that's what it's all about Life is here to be enjoyed so make the most of it i just wish i could get those months back where i was worried about feeling strange...complete waste if my time, but perhaps i'm a stronger person for going through it.

If i can give you it's any advice it's this

1. Get the info you need about DP learn ways to get better by all means but don't come on this site anymore until you are better i know it feels like a pillar of support but it won't get you out of the cycle of forgetting about it. I used to be on all day everyday and that is when i was at my worst. I stopped going on all together and tried to think about DP as little as possible and i just felt myself getting better even to the point where i wasnt even thinking about it for most of the day then would think....hang on i havent even thought about DP. I do think this site is great as it give me a greater understanding of DP but when you gather all your information up then it's time to just think...right i'm gonna beat this!

2. Distraction is essential, keeps your mind off DP. one of my favourite passtimes was videogames...Call of Duty, Fifa etc. just took my mind off it all together. also sports and just going out with friends and meet some girls, makes you feel loads better lol

3. Vitamins and suppliments seem to help people. i found omegea 3 fish oil to be pretty useful

4. get to the gym, makes you feel and look loads better!

5. if that panic feeling comes over you just think to yourself this has happend to me so many times and i've been fine after...it's just anxiety it will get better!

Just say to yourself F**k it if i go nuts i go nuts there's no changing it might as well try and enjoy my life rather than let this state of constant anxiety dictate me.

I PROMISE YOU WILL ALL GET BETTER!









if you don't believe me look at some of my previous post i was an anxious mess!

i really do hope this has helped at least one person out there and i know how you's are feeling right now and i feel for you but as i said you will get better it's an inconvenience at the moment but that is it you can and will get over it and will enjoy life after!

X


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome! Did your visual snow go away?


----------



## cherry_bomb (Jun 7, 2011)

This is how I got over it as well the first time. Going out and having sex are the best ways to get in contact with your body and forget about DP. Also all the positive thoughts you write down are exactly what I try to think, really useful. Makes me think why I am not doing this again since I kinda relapsed. Damn, starting tomorrow!


----------

